

Why is Facebook asking for users preferred temperature scale? - RizkSaade
https://www.facebook.com/settings?tab=account&section=temperature&view

======
yeskia
I think it could have something to do with Events - events display the
expected temperature at the location at the time of the event. The temperature
scale changes depending on the preference you pick.

~~~
hornetblack
It's always annoyed me that Events would tell me the temperature in °F.

------
sidcool
That's probably the least creepy thing about Facebook.

------
shalmanese
Facebook events show a weather prediction for the time of the event. I imagine
they use this setting to present the temperature in the user's preferred
scale.

